# orion 225 hcca competition



## vts_malaga (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello, I'm from Spain and this forum seems very very interesting. I need your help:

I bought two orion 225 HCCA competition amplifiers, one of which has a comfiguración in full, but another has a configuration HPF: 80hz-12db, I have several questions in these amplifiers,

1.In the bypass card are "on and 1-2", my question is: where should I put it?

2. I need to configure the amplifier having hpf 80hz-12db, to 120hz- 12db settings, I can remove the jumpers exit "aux" and them? in this case, the output would be "aux" without jumper, is this Possible?

3. Any chance of finding a card bypass or jumpers ?

Can you help please? Thank you.



Greetings from Spain.


----------



## vts_malaga (Dec 5, 2012)

nobody can help me, please?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is a link to the Orion 225 HCCA Pop Top tech brief. If this doesn't answer your questions, let us know.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ls7tewg9x0fwdn3/Orion-HCCA-PopTop-series-Amps-Crossover-Manual.pdf


----------



## vts_malaga (Dec 5, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> Here is a link to the Orion 225 HCCA Pop Top tech brief. If this doesn't answer your questions, let us know.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ls7tewg9x0fwdn3/Orion-HCCA-PopTop-series-Amps-Crossover-Manual.pdf


Thanks for answering, I have the original manual, but can not find answers to my questions in this manual.

the manual does not explain in what position I have to put the bypass card, for example for a few woofers or tweeters.

Nor does it explain the manual, if the output "aux" can go without jumpers, if it will not be used, because I need four jumpers to set the frequency to 160Hz woofers.

Finally does not explain how to place the jumpers for 50hz frequency, the minimum is explaining has 80hz.

Thank you.


----------



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

If i'm not mistaking, you can't set the amp under 80 hz. from what I've read up on.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

It's nice info, but I highly doubt that guys is still here.


----------

